# Sgt David Griffiths. SAC kinikki Monkhouse. MNE. Jonathon Crooks.



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2010)

17th July 2010

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...ntDavidThomasMonkhouseKilledInAfghanistan.htm

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...ithsKilledInAVehicleAccidentInAfghanistan.htm

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...thanDavidThomasCrookesKilledInAfghanistan.htm


One more still to be named.
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...alLogisticCorpsSoldierKilledInAfghanistan.htm



We will remember them


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 19, 2010)

Farewell to these brave souls, taken too soon from a world that has need of their strength.


----------

